# What do you label yourself?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

Do you consider yourself a prepper, survivalist, realist, old fashioned?

What do you think others label you? A hoarder, a tinfoil hat wearer, smart?

Do you hide your your stores because of the label of the crazy prepper, the government or is it op-sec?

_Credit: Topic provided by: @Auntie_


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Pragmatic. I think that generally sums it up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> A Watchman.


Same. I watch more than I prepare.

I love your username


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

PrepperForums said:


> Do you consider yourself a prepper, survivalist, realist, old fashioned?
> 
> What do you think others label you? A hoarder, a tinfoil hat wearer, smart?
> 
> ...


I just label myself as ME.

I kinda like that I am a little bit crazy. I don't think folks that know me give me a label either. Just, Cricket.

Maybe it is because I live in Texas where we are proud to be a little weird. LOLOL.

It could be though that I am a bit old fashioned. My grandparents were dairy farmers. The food pantry and the root cellar were always full, and there was a storm shelter below ground.

My parents didn't have the storm shelter or the root cellar, but they were always prepared for a rain day. They bought food and household supplies in bulk.

I sometimes wonder if maybe I was born in the wrong generation....


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I was raised by people who survived the great depression. I'm just doing what amount to good sense. Some technology and techniques have changed, but....
What few people know what I do and why either call me a prepper or paranoid. But if they think Im covering their butts, they don't need to call me at all when it all goes south.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The chubby checkout girls at my grocery store called me "Funny, nice...and handsome...for a heavy-set middle aged man". But I've lost some weight since my knee surgery so now they dropped that heavy-set shit.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Cricket said:


> I just label myself as ME......


I'm on side with this. I've never been one to assign labels, to myself or others, as there's never really a one-size-fits-all. Also I truly think labels are what separates society and perpetuates our hatred amongst one another... but I do like the pragmatic answer.



Cricket said:


> .....I sometimes wonder if maybe I was born in the wrong generation....


THIS 100% haha.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Well if I had to label myself it would be as a grouchy old woman... oh wait wrong thread.

I am old fashioned and want to pass the older traditions, self reliance and morals on to the next generation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

acidMia said:


> I'm on side with this. I've never been one to assign labels, to myself or others, as there's never really a one-size-fits-all. Also I truly think labels are what separates society and perpetuates our hatred amongst one another... but I do like the pragmatic answer.
> 
> THIS 100% haha.


Mia,

I truly think you've brought the average IQ of this forum up at least 20 points!

Most of us are not that insightful etc...:vs_smirk:


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Disgruntled Vet.... Pissed off at the Universe.....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SGT E said:


> Disgruntled Vet.... Pissed off at the Universe.....


I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

When we bugged out 23 years ago we just wanted to raise our kids the right way even back then gangs were fighting for turf in San Diego. We didn't even know what a prepper was we just wanted to go back to the old ways and be more self-sufficient. Now people just refer to me as that crazy old Marine who lives up on the mountain.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Old and cranky, I won't put down what others say.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Like Coastie dad, my parents grew up during the Great Depression. That mind set was my start. Have some things put back for emergencies. Spend less than you make. Gardens and orchards have their place. Do not throw away things that have a use. It was a sin to waste food. I do not give a hoot what others label me. I keep to my self and do not advertise my pepperations. I view myself as cautious and what I am preparing as insurance.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

I label myself as normal. But others, most likely do not.

I live the life I was taught, at home and in church, while growing up. I also come from a family of farmers, who worked hard for everything. One of my Uncles once told me " if we didn't read that there was a Depression, we wouldn't have known there was one". They knew how to prepare for tough times, I'm following their lead.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

I am an "American".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Like several others have noted, both my wife and I were raised by parents who were teenagers during the Great Depression and then went thru World War Two.
We learned how to make do, and do without. Moms made their kids clothes. Aluminum foil was washed and reused. Christmas gift wrapping paper was saved and reused. Bacon fat was saved. Things like that.
Today we grow our own food but still buy canned goods at the store to "put back". We raise chickens, and buy our beef from a local organic farmer. We have the means to survive weeks without electricity.

To describe us, I'd just say we're plain country folk.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Look at my user name.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

PrepperForums said:


> Do you consider yourself a prepper, survivalist, realist, old fashioned?
> 
> What do you think others label you? A hoarder, a tinfoil hat wearer, smart?
> 
> ...


I would consider myself a highly motivated self sufficient individual.

What others think of me ?

Calculating and persistent. Non Military, I'm sure some think that ..... Lol !

I do not hide my preps, but they are secure for now.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

If I was wealthy I would be considered eccentric, but I am not. So I am just odd.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I take one breath after the last, take one step after another. I no longer can be the young handsome star, but now prefer to be the wise old codger still around at the end of the show.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Responsible. I guess that would be how I would describe myself. I guess that is how I would describe all of us. We are responsible enough to make sure we can take care of our families when times are not so good.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepper, conservative, conspiracy theorist, hoarder, I can make a tin foil hat, and a guy who loves his family and
will do what it takes to protect them!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm Boss Dog. 
Just a grouchy old dog storing up some bones (and other stuff) for tuff times. 
The young pups think me odd but, they keep coming around sniffing for my bones. I snarl at'em and they skedaddle off for a while. 
They keep asking, what'cha keeping all that old junk for? Then after a while they'll come around and ask, Dad do you have such & such? Sure kid, here, don't forget where you got it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Responsible. I guess that would be how I would describe myself. I guess that is how I would describe all of us. We are responsible enough to make sure we can take care of our families when times are not so good.


That's the only reason I'm here. I have small children, and I'm reading threads and cherry picking what I can use in combination with what I already know to help insure they will not only survive but thrive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> That's the only reason I'm here. I have small children, and I'm reading threads and cherry picking what I can use in combination with what I already know to help insure they will not only survive but thrive.


Right on the mark. That should be why we are all here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Right on the mark. That should be why we are all here.


I'm here for the free coffee and donuts!


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Friends call me ,prepper,paranoid,crazy... I call myself concerned and wary.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Bigfoot63 said:


> Friends call me ,prepper,paranoid,crazy... I call myself concerned and wary.


Hey Bigfoot, how about giving us a proper Intro, we would like to hear a little about yourself and why you are interested in being prepared and for what.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Wary, pissed, and mourning over the demise of my country.
Fearful that the African-Level corruption permeating the halls of our government are running rampant, and unchecked.
Preparing for what I think may be coming...the total breakdown of our union, and potentially a new civil war....hopefully bloodless.

Others think I am a little overdone...until I have the chance to elucidate my concerns with them. Then, some start considering that they too may need to do at least some basic prepping.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Wary, pissed, and mourning over the demise of my country.
> Fearful that the African-Level corruption permeating the halls of our government are running rampant, and unchecked.
> Preparing for what I think may be coming...the total breakdown of our union, and potentially a new civil war....hopefully bloodless.
> 
> Others think I am a little overdone...until I have the chance to elucidate my concerns with them. Then, some start considering that they too may need to do at least some basic prepping.


Odd how it is right in front of one's eyes. Yet they choose to continue a journey of regress while wearing their "rose colored glasses".


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am not a hoarder , I just prepare for what may happen .


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I label myself stevekozak!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

At church I label myself a Christian. On the shooting range, I am labelled an NRA member. At the ballpark, just another fan. On this forum I label myself a prepper. In truth, I am a chameleon.

I am the gray man.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Label?


No Homey don't play dat!


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't see prepping as hoarding in the least. A hoarder hoards things they couldn't possible need and has an overly emotional attachment to everything. Maybe I'm still too new into prepping, but I think of it as something you do not who you are. Although, previously mentioned words---responsible, pragmatic, and self-sufficient--are all very good descriptions.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

So, for a self label.....I would call myself the following:

American Tea Party Patriot, Veteran, Constitutionalist, Economic Conservative,and a serious Prepping Husband and Father.

I'm sure that will guarantee the red sticker on my mailbox!!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

If I had to self label I would go with 'Problem solver' I guess.

I had a boss several years ago who called me his "Unf^@ker" He and his brother were very successful, and I was indeed their 'Troubleshooter'.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Like Coastie dad, my parents grew up during the Great Depression. That mind set was my start. Have some things put back for emergencies. Spend less than you make. Gardens and orchards have their place. Do not throw away things that have a use. It was a sin to waste food. I do not give a hoot what others label me. I keep to my self and do not advertise my pepperations. I view myself as cautious and what I am preparing as insurance.


Sounds like we were raised by parents of the same era and similar mind set. I still cant stand to throw away anything.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lets see...I am a blood bought devil chasing...tongue talking..Child of the King. Libertarian politically. Functionally..an old broke retired cop with some variant of PTSD. The school teachers started writing on my report card in 2nd Grade..Does not make friends easy. Does not play well with others. Pretty sure that still applies. Discovered in the past few years I most likely have a brain condition call NLD (Non verbal learning disorder). Most likely caused by getting delivered with metal forceps which caved in the side of my head which handles arithmetic and hand writing. Folks who have it usually arent very co ordinated..but I have always been pretty agile for a fat boy. One symptom I did not get..lol. They have online tests. Yall should go take one. Its a kissing cousin to autism. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonverbal_learning_disorder


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Lets see...I am a blood bought devil chasing...tongue talking..Child of the King. Libertarian politically. Functionally..an old broke retired cop with some variant of PTSD. The school teachers started writing on my report card in 2nd Grade..Does not make friends easy. Does not play well with others. Pretty sure that still applies. Discovered in the past few years I most likely have a brain condition call NLD (Non verbal learning disorder). Most likely caused by getting delivered with metal forceps which caved in the side of my head which handles arithmetic and hand writing. Folks who have it usually arent very co ordinated..but I have always been pretty agile for a fat boy. One symptom I did not get..lol. They have online tests. Yall should go take one. Its a kissing cousin to autism.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonverbal_learning_disorder


You left out BBQ'n Idiot Savant!:tango_face_smile:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A human being. With all the unalienable rights of one.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

There's lots of things I call myself. Christian, Husband, Son, Brother, Soon-to-be-Uncle, Paramedic, Eagle Scout, Friend, Teacher, Prepper. Lots of different hats depending on the situation. I do try to keep most of my preps out of sight, mainly because my wife doesn't want e cluttering up the apartment. I don't think I'd call myself paranoid about the world today, I've just come to the realization that our government is far to big and complex to really help out anymore. Rather than waiting on help, I'd rather be able to rely on my own skills, abilities, and supplies to ensure the safety and security of my family.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

a Disciple


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a hard case American man; but I was a former Socialist type in my youth. Two tours of the Army, and a world full of bastards, have shown me the error of that method though.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I do not label myself
I do not care what others label me.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

My label is *1895gunner*. Translated I'm a Shootist, Outdoorsman, Hunter, Fisherman, Trapper, SURVIVOR. I tell folks I'm a member in good standing of the "Outdoor Club". I'm as comfortable dug into a snow drift or living off desert terrain.

I don't have everything I want however I'm ready (& prepared) to make it with what I have!

P.S., I don't pretend to know everything and therefore that is why I'm here - continuous learning............

1895gunner


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess it depends on what day it is and what mood I'm in. 

I have been called many things by others. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Jameson (Nov 1, 2016)

> Do you consider yourself a prepper, survivalist, realist, old fashioned?
> 
> What do you think others label you? A hoarder, a tinfoil hat wearer, smart?
> 
> ...


I'd say "Preventionist (?) I watch the news, Read CDC reports and State Reports, figure out if it's going to effect me, and prepare accordingly. example, if there are elevated Flu cases in my State, time to go buy disinfectant and Anti-Bacterial soap, as well as avoiding grocery shopping alot


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

. 

- Doomsteader... Which basically describes what I've been doing for decades. 

.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Informed and aware.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just label myself Inor.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been labeled an asshole, a son of a bitch, and nasty mean son of bitch as well as a few others. I would have to agree. :devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have been labeled an asshole, a son of a bitch, and nasty mean son of bitch as well as a few others. I would have to agree. :devil:


Same here!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am a Husband, Father, Grandfather, son, Uncle, God father A man with responsibility's Only label that fits . IMO
Other would label me a white guy well over 40 with a gun. Some last year said I was Despicable and Deplorable. They were wrong.
How I am labeled depends on your point of view But then I really never much care what other thought.
So in the end maybe I am just an Axx .


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Practical.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> How I am labeled depends on your point of view But then I really never much care what other thought.


Amen!


----------

